# Mass Effect: The Galaxy is the Only Bound



## Muk (Mar 4, 2010)

> 500 BCE
> 
> Citadel Council is formed.
> 
> ...


2185 CE Fall: 
Human interests over the galaxy expand. They aggressively are laying claim to unexplored or even explored worlds. However little of such activities are felt among the citizen living in this galaxy. Few notice it, some claim it to just be Cerberus expanding their lot.You captain of your ship, however do feel the influence of these new comers, these humans as they influence, whether beneficiary or disruptive, your daily work as a captain of your ship.

Your ship is currently docked in the citadel as you finish delivering your package. Your crew are on shore leave and await your orders at a moments notice.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 5, 2010)

(Guessing we can post nao)

//Loading Database...//

//Crew: FR-22001//

//Ship: CFS-Final Regard//

//Captain: Escalus Rezmond//

"Ship's DB is up and running sir."

"Take off boosters online."

"Rear thrusters online."

"Back up power is ready.  Everything's a go, captain."

Escalus Rezmond ran a hand through his shoulder length black hair.  "Good job, 22001's.  Prepare for take off on my mark."

His communicator let out a ping as the Mass Relay warp drive opened.  "Take off!"

The Final Regard let out a fierce roar as the boosters spit beams of blue flames.  The Cerberus Space Exploration ship shot into the sky.  They all felt a jump as it rocketed through the atmosphere and up into the heavens.  They flew towards the warp drive. 

"Remember, we fly to Algonis."

"Aye aye, captain." The head pilot pulled towards the Mass Relay and typed in coordinates.  In a second they were speeding through warp space at several thousand lightyears per minute.  Before long they slowed and left hyper space.  The head pilot pulled toward Algonis.  This planet never ceased to amaze Escalus.  The entire planet was like an abandoned factory.  Endless buildings, from electric powered to plasma powered, iridium powered and the ancient Steam powered.  They were endless.  A sniper's delight.

He thenked God he was a sniper.  The Final Regard had begun to orbit the planet, while Escalus got on his gear.  He grabbed his Mantis Sniper Rifle and made sure his pistol was on his side before heading towards the deployment bay.


----------

